# The Fox News Poll Result Trump's Chumps Don't Want You To See



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.

Trump's Chumps vehemently deny this, until I show actual polls which prove about 80 percent favor legal status or citizenship. 

Not just one or two polls.  Several.


Trump's Chumps then hem and haw and dodge and evade and then delude themselves into thinking Trump has changed that dynamic.

Nope.  He hasn't.

Buried in a Fox News poll article which headlined Trump closing the popularity gap with Clinton, there is this juicy nugget:



> On immigration, *by a wide 77-19 percent margin*, voters support setting up a system for illegal immigrants currently working in the United States to become legal residents over deporting them, and those supporting legalization back Clinton over Trump by 18 points.



This is a current poll.

By Fox News.

The numbers have not changed.  A supermajority of Americans STILL want illegals to have a path to legal status.

Source: Fox News Poll: Trump narrows Clinton's lead | Fox News


----------



## hazlnut (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 7, 2016)

Everyone knows that Fox News is a liberal rag.  Just look at the way Megyn Kelly has had it out for Trump.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

Why aren't Hannity and Limbaugh blasting this news all over the air?

Things that make you go, "Hmmmm..."


----------



## bendog (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> 
> Trump's Chumps vehemently deny this, until I show actual polls which prove about 80 percent favor legal status or citizenship.
> 
> ...


I thought Trump was now for them staying .. unless they want to become citizens ... then they have to leave. 

JFC


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

SwimExpert said:


> Everyone knows that Fox News is a liberal rag.  Just look at the way Megyn Kelly has had it out for Trump.


False premise.

Trump is not a conservative.  He's a fake.

So someone who attacks Trump is not automatically a liberal.

And it is fucking hilarious that Trump's Chumps attempt to label Fox News as a liberal network.  Beyond hilarious.  It's downright delusional to the point of being certifiably insane.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

American voters are fucking insane. Imagine that?


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> And it is fucking hilarious that Trump's Chumps attempt to label Fox News as a liberal network.  Beyond hilarious.  It's downright delusional to the point of being certifiably insane.



That would make sense, except for the fact that Bill Clinton got a blowjob from a White House intern.  And that was _baaaad_.  Let's talk about that some more.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> American voters are fucking insane. Imagine that?


I see.  So the Will of the People only matters to you pseudocons when it suits your agenda.

By the way. When you are in the tiny, tiny minority, it is YOU who is insane.

"I'm not crazy.  Everyone else is!"


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

"lets continue supporting failure" ---America


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> "lets continue supporting failure" ---America


Let's deport Trump's Chumps.


----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> 
> Trump's Chumps vehemently deny this, until I show actual polls which prove about 80 percent favor legal status or citizenship.
> 
> ...



Yoar just saying this because yoar a commie libtard rino derp derp derp.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > American voters are fucking insane. Imagine that?
> ...


 pseudocon? I think that might be the first time I have been called that lol
What bullshit G5000. Was the Stalin regime disliked by a majority of Russians? He is STILL liked by a majority..
Fact is, pathways to citizenship doesn't fix shit, just incites them more. Obviously.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > "lets continue supporting failure" ---America
> ...


 I would rather deport the fools that support the establishment and their war mongering, corruption and globalization.


----------



## bendog (Sep 7, 2016)

Trump will contort like a pretzel.  LOL


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > "lets continue supporting failure" ---America
> ...



To really make America great again we should deport every last progtard/progressive.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> 
> Trump's Chumps vehemently deny this, until I show actual polls which prove about 80 percent favor legal status or citizenship.
> 
> ...


The poll is skewed!

 They over-sampled bad people!

Romney in a landslide!


.


----------



## Siete (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> 
> Trump's Chumps vehemently deny this, until I show actual polls which prove about 80 percent favor legal status or citizenship.
> 
> ...




you're assuming Trumpbots can read ... lofty assumption.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 7, 2016)

And with this why  not legalize them?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I am willing to compromise.  We can deport all the libtards AND Trump's Chumps.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



See?  You pseudocons have memories just like that of goldfish.  I've called you a pseudocon quite a few times.




TNHarley said:


> What bullshit G5000. Was the Stalin regime disliked by a majority of Russians? He is STILL liked by a majority..
> Fact is, pathways to citizenship doesn't fix shit, just incites them more. Obviously.


Known Stalin-hater Ronald Reagan's own words:


> Illegal immigrants in considerable numbers have become productive members of our society and are a basic part of our work force. Those who have established equities in the United States should be recognized and accorded legal status.




I don't know who you pseudocons are today who are calling yourselves Republicans. I really don't.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> 
> Trump's Chumps vehemently deny this, until I show actual polls which prove about 80 percent favor legal status or citizenship.
> 
> ...



What is it about Germany and France that you think we should emulate?


----------



## Siete (Sep 7, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> ...




BRATS AND WINE !!!!!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> 
> Trump's Chumps vehemently deny this, until I show actual polls which prove about 80 percent favor legal status or citizenship.
> 
> ...


*
A bogus poll of random adults taken 4 yeas ago. Absolutely meaningless. Now come back with a poll of Likely Voters taken in 2016*. As part of its _Portraits of American Life _study, researchers gathered a representative sample of 1,300 adult Americans from April through September of 2012.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 7, 2016)

bendog said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> ...


Trump doesn’t know what he wants; he’s as ignorant and as inconsistent about immigration as he is wrong.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 7, 2016)

Siete said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Pretty much any grocery store has them both.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

Cellblock2429 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> ...


Hey, dumbshit.  That Fox News poll was taken last week.

Goddam.  Are you actually retarded enough to bleev a Fox News poll about Clinton and Trump was held four years ago!?!?!  



> The Fox News poll is based on landline and cellphone interviews with 1,011 randomly chosen registered voters nationwide and was conducted under the joint direction of Anderson Robbins Research (D) and Shaw & Company Research (R) from *August 28-30, 2016*.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> 
> Trump's Chumps vehemently deny this, until I show actual polls which prove about 80 percent favor legal status or citizenship.
> 
> ...



Key words there: illegal immigrants currently working.  

So what about the ones not working?  The ones that are violent criminals, gang members, and drug dealers? What about the welfare recipients?

Sure if there are some here with legitimate jobs I'd agree too they should have path to citizenship, the same path as every other foreigner trying to get citizenship.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

theHawk said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> ...


Trump's Chumps fell in love with him because he said he was going to ban Muslims and deport all 11 million illegals.  Including the working ones.

So this poll has to really chafe their...uh...tiny hands.  It shows they are in a very tiny, tiny minority.

In fact, one could say they are *abnormal*. We probably shouldn't let them marry and breed.


----------



## Siete (Sep 7, 2016)

theHawk said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> ...




how many American citizens do you know that are picking oranges in Florida or strawberries in California?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows that Fox News is a liberal rag.  Just look at the way Megyn Kelly has had it out for Trump.
> ...



Considering that the former head of Fox news is running Trump's campaign- it is certainly delusional.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I don't brand myself with republican or conservative. Pretty sure we have talked about that.
An I don't care what Reagan said. Didn't like him


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Of course you didn't like him.  You're a pseudocon Trump Chump.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

Siete said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Put those Cali leeches to work. 
Work incentive for the capable is only realistic


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



What a great thing to say to attract Californians to vote Trump!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > "lets continue supporting failure" ---America
> ...


and then put hillaries chumps on the next plane.....our problems are solved....


----------



## guno (Sep 7, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...






*White Christian America is dying *


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey Cali Leeches™. Vote Trump. What have you got to lose?  You're flakes, your state is turning more and more brown, and your lettuce sucks.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I don't like him either. I got on board after my two choices backed out. But it didn't last long. Not even long enough to vote for him in the primaries.
the only thing I have left for him is he isn't Hillary. But I still won't vote for him


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


See post #20.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Hey Cali Leeches™. Vote Trump. What have you got to lose?  You're flakes, your state is turning more and more brown, and your lettuce sucks.


Or it is a cesspool of lazy and helpless morons


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

I guess one of Trump's Chumps moved this topic so it wouldn't be seen by any more people.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


Why would I change what I believe for other people? My gawd man, do you have any integrity?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Cali Leeches™. Vote Trump. What have you got to lose?  You're flakes, your state is turning more and more brown, and your lettuce sucks.
> ...


apparently you have never been to California.....


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Cali Leeches™. Vote Trump. What have you got to lose?  You're flakes, your state is turning more and more brown, and your lettuce sucks.
> ...


Yeah.  Those Silicon Valley slackers haven't done shit for the planet. Nor have all those lazy farmers.

Oooookaaaayyyyy...


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

What's the Cali state budget for welfare for 2016?
Anybody know?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> What's the Cali state budget for welfare for 2016?
> Anybody know?


Sixth largest economy* in the world*.

What a bunch of slackers.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 7, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > What's the Cali state budget for welfare for 2016?
> ...


Has nothing to do with what I have been saying. But thanks for the obvious


----------



## SwimExpert (Sep 7, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



So....you agree with g5000.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 8, 2016)

Siete said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




None.  Which is why I don't have an issue with work visas for those people.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



We'll be happy if he deports half of them.  The rest will leave on their own. No one is worried about the few that actually work their asses off in strawberry fields, at least I am not.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Take it up with them. What Americans Want to Do With Undocumented Workers - The Urban Edge


----------



## g5000 (Sep 8, 2016)

Cellblock2429 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You claimed the Fox News poll was taken four years ago.  You are an idiot.

And your Urban Edge link CONFIRMS that a supermajority of Americans want illegals to have a path to legal status.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> What's the Cali state budget for welfare for 2016?
> Anybody know?


they still are the number 1 state economy wise.....were is Tennessee on that list?...


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > What's the Cali state budget for welfare for 2016?
> ...


 Like I told g, that was not my point at all. MY point was, they are full of leeches. And their welfare budget says it all. All 50B of it. lol


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 8, 2016)

theHawk said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


*the few that actually work their asses off in strawberry fields*
the few?...


----------



## g5000 (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


$50 billion, out of a $2.5 trillion GDP.   

You're an idiot.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


How is GDP relevant to welfare?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Explain how "a cesspool of lazy and helpless morons" is able to generate a $2.5 trillion GDP.

Put another way, explain how "a cesspool of lazy and helpless morons" is able to produce almost a sixth of our whole country's GDP.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Its YOUR argument. Explain it
If they are all working, why in the fuck do they need FIFTY BILLION DOLLARS?
Even going by population, it doesn't add up.. compared to other states anyways. Look at NY for an example.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> 
> Trump's Chumps vehemently deny this, until I show actual polls which prove about 80 percent favor legal status or citizenship.
> 
> ...



Sure, they can leave on there own and return through legal means.  That is a system.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



It is YOUR argument.  You claimed California is "a cesspool of lazy and helpless morons".

Explain how "a cesspool of lazy and helpless morons" is able to generate a $2.5 trillion GDP.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


 IGoddamnit G. *EXPLAIN WHY YOUR ARGUMENT IS RELEVANT*.
Can you see it now? geez


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


all my years out here i seen leeches and people taking a ride,but i have seen way more people working....im sure the leeches here are no different than the leeches were you are.....a leech is a leech................


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 8, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Absolutely man. But considering their higher unemployment rate and the huge population difference, I just don't see it..


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 8, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


most of cal unemployed people are in the non coastal and central farming areas....all along the coast were all the wealthy are,they have 3-4%......the other areas are mostly 7% and higher.....imperial county is at 24%! .....24%!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> .....legal status or citizenship........





You do realize how obvious and transparent your attempt at lumping those two together is, right?


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > .....legal status or citizenship........
> ...


Trump's Chumps don't want either.


----------



## miketx (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> 
> Trump's Chumps vehemently deny this, until I show actual polls which prove about 80 percent favor legal status or citizenship.
> 
> ...




You are a lying sack of muslim shit.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 15, 2016)

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have pointed out many times on this forum that a supermajority of Americans, including conservatives, want illegal immigrants to have a path to legal status or citizenship.
> ...


Really?  All you can think of to say in the face of the facts and the truth is to deny the facts and the truth?

Spoken like a true blue willfully stupid Trump Chump.


----------



## miketx (Sep 15, 2016)

g5000 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Facts huh? What facts? You brain dead faggots copy a bullshit story off the internet and swallow it as fact faster than you'd swallow Obamas cock.


----------

